

Show HN: my weekend project, Pygmenter - davidjhamp
http://www.pygmenter.com/
A light web frontend for the Pygments syntax highlighter.
======
eschutte2
I got "oh no, looks like we're having a problem." Of course, I pasted some
pretty nasty javascript. Cool idea--I've needed something like this in the
past.

~~~
davidjhamp
if you send me the javascript I'd be happy to take a look. Thanks for trying
it out.

